#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  request for two Quality management system books published by ASQ

## siamak

hi Dear Friends
I wanted to know if anyone has the following book which was published by ASQ:
- ISO 9001:2008 Explained, Third Edition
- Unlocking the Power of Your QMS
and if it is possible please upload these books.
Also I should say that for those one who are interested in QMS, based on ISO 9000 series that 


some free support package which was published by ISO is available at below address:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks for reading this thread.See More: request for two Quality management system books published by ASQ

----------


## SuzzH

Hi,
Did you managed to get Unlocking the Power of Your QMS? I am looking for that as well.

----------

